# Record Spending Into Camera Gear - HIGHEST



## Dylan777 (Dec 13, 2012)

Back in 2008, I would say "you are crazy if you spend over $500 on camera gear". Little P&S was fine for me at that time.

Well....after my wife and I welcomed our 1st child Sep 8th 2008, the money I spent into DSLR gear increased slowly. 

2012 is my highest record spending into camera gear.

A. Bought 5D III @ $3500
B. Bought 24-70 f2.8 II @ $2300
C. Bought 50L @ $1439

D. Thinking about another 5D III as a 2nd body - if BH or Adoroma have some good deals this x-mas.

Trust me..... I DO NOT have million dollars in the bank nor making money from photography. This is just family photos.

What about you? What is your record spending into camera gear?

Dylan


----------



## robbymack (Dec 13, 2012)

Patiently waiting for the "you don't need that kind of gear for family photos" rant...

Sounds like a banner year to me! Just do what I do, tell the wife what you sold to buy it pretty much covered it all. Then buy her something really nice and she forgets all about it ;D

On a positive note you could be set for a while.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 13, 2012)

2012, bought: 28-300L, 1D X, 600/4L IS II, both MkIII extenders, 600EX-RT, and $4.5K worth of RRS support gear. I'm not going to do the math.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> 2012, bought: 28-300L, 1D X, 600/4L IS II, both MkIII extenders, 600EX-RT, and $4.5K worth of RRS support gear. I'm not going to do the math.



5 years ago, I was the same, P&S, why spend more? However, now I'm at 5D3 + 6D to go with all the glass I bought over the last 3 years. (Not to mention all the OTHER stuff of which there is a ton.) And the several other bodies over the years. Still haven't ventured into the 1D arena. Hopefully I won't get that urge!

*neuro*... I think I've asked this before but again, what is your quick opinion of the 28-300? Should I get one? (Journalistic shooting style, outdoor campouts, summer camp, etc.) Of course if you say yes and I get one, you are fully responsible for all my mistakes and resulting pictures, good or bad. It's all on _you_ dude!!  Seriously, what is that's lens' primary use for you and how do you like the push-pull, etc? Any standout issues, good or bad? Are you glad you bought it for your intended purpose? Thanks.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, here goes:

2011: Bought 400 f/2.8L I IS, 300 f/2.8L I IS, 70-200 f/2.8L II IS, and 200 f/2L IS
2012: Bought 5D Mark III and a pair of 1D X's

This doesn't reflect selling things that I did, but you can do the math quickly on purchases .

However, I do make money from photography.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 13, 2012)

RustyTheGeek said:


> *neuro*... I think I've asked this before but again, what is your quick opinion of the 28-300? Should I get one? (Journalistic shooting style, outdoor campouts, summer camp, etc.) Of course if you say yes and I get one, you are fully responsible for all my mistakes and resulting pictures, good or bad. It's all on _you_ dude!!  Seriously, what is that's lens' primary use for you and how do you like the push-pull, etc? Any standout issues, good or bad? Are you glad you bought it for your intended purpose? Thanks.



It's a useful lens. I use it for travel, outings with kids, etc. optically equivalent to the 24-105L (very good, but not stellar), weather-sealed, I like the push-pull (have the 100-400, too). FWIW, that's the only lens on the above list that I bought used, and I got a good enough deal that I could sell it for a modest profit if I find myself using it only infrequently.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > *neuro*... I think I've asked this before but again, what is your quick opinion of the 28-300? Should I get one? (Journalistic shooting style, outdoor campouts, summer camp, etc.) Of course if you say yes and I get one, you are fully responsible for all my mistakes and resulting pictures, good or bad. It's all on _you_ dude!!  Seriously, what is that's lens' primary use for you and how do you like the push-pull, etc? Any standout issues, good or bad? Are you glad you bought it for your intended purpose? Thanks.
> ...


Thanks! OK, I'm ready to buy it from you...


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 13, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Well, here goes:
> 
> 2011: Bought 400 f/2.8L I IS, 300 f/2.8L I IS, 70-200 f/2.8L II IS, and 200 f/2L IS
> 2012: Bought 5D Mark III and a pair of 1D X's
> ...



Just a pair? Wow.......many of us are dreaming just for one. I saw your photos, Awesome shots.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> 2012, bought: 28-300L, 1D X, 600/4L IS II, both MkIII extenders, 600EX-RT, and $4.5K worth of RRS support gear. I'm not going to do the math.



Neuro.......my calculation indicated that you still under budget in spending for 2012 ;D

BTW, I bought 50L yesterday.......I was reading your notes this morning about the focus shift. As always, thank you for sharing your knowledges with us.


----------



## Imagination_landB (Dec 13, 2012)

Sigma 120-300 OS
Tamron 24-70 VC 
Canon 6d
I'm 20


----------



## M.ST (Dec 13, 2012)

In 2012 for professional use:

2 x 1D X
1 x 1Ds Mark III replacement
1 x 5D Mark III (I buy it and sold it after a few month)
1 x Hasselblad H5D-60 with some lenses (sold the H4D-60)
1 x Leica M with some lenses
1 x EF 24-70 2.8 II production model (now I have two)
3 x 600EX-RT (sold the 580EX II´s)
some big white telephotos (sold the Mark One´s)
some new B+W Filters
some new SanDisk CF and SD cards

I don´t talk about prices because cameras and lenses are only tools for my work.

If someone spend a lot of money for a 5D Mark III with the EF 24-70 2.8 II lens for private use than it´s a very big investment compared to my investment for professional use.


----------



## KitsVancouver (Dec 13, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Well, here goes:
> 
> 2011: Bought 400 f/2.8L I IS, 300 f/2.8L I IS, 70-200 f/2.8L II IS, and 200 f/2L IS
> 2012: Bought 5D Mark III and a pair of 1D X's
> ...



I'm curious if you will "replace" the 300 and 400 with the 200-400 when it comes out.


----------



## bornshooter (Dec 13, 2012)

this year i upgraded my gear i bought a 5dmk3 1dx 2x 600ex-rt's and st-e3 transmitter and some other bit's and bob's too scared to calculate the cost lol


----------



## florian (Dec 13, 2012)

every few years it´s a expensive year. I got this year 5D III, 600EX-RT, 16-35 II , 70-200 II IS and a 600 II IS


----------



## stolpe (Dec 13, 2012)

Havent done the math yet but this year 2012 I have bought, dont even dare.
Not so many lenses as the rest of the pack but many small things adds up as well and I dont earn money on photography, most for family photos and some wedding and my other hobby RC Helicopters...

EOS 5D Mark III
EF 24-150 f4L IS USM
SanDisk Compact Flash 16GB Extreme 60MB/s (UDMA)
4x SanDisk Secure Digital 16GB Extreme HD Video SDHC 45MB/s
EF 70-200 f2.8L IS USM II
Extender 2X III
580 EXII flash
4x YN-622C flash controller
YN-568 flash
Think Tank Streetwalker HardDrive
Think Tank Pro Speed Belt V2.0
Think Tank Stuff It
Think Tank Strobe Stuff
Think Tank R U Hot

2x Flexible Light stand f studio photo shooting 1.95M 6'4"
2x Flash shoe swivel umbrella holder Canon Nikon Pentax D
2pcs 33" studio flash soft umbrella translucent white
110cm Photo collapsible 5in1 Light Reflector KIT 43"
77mm Neutral Density ND2 ND4 ND8 Lens filter kits set
77mm 77 adapter ring f Cokin P series + filter Holder
Gradual ND2 ND4 ND8 filter set f cokin p series w/ case
Photography Equipment Padd Zipper Bag 100cm/40in for Light Stands, Umbrellas
Gary Fong lightsphere CLOUD Collapsible FOR CANON 540EZ 550EX 580EX 580EX II
LCD Timer Intervalometer Shutter Cable for Canon EOS 5D Mark II III 5D3 7D R8B9
Battery Charger for Canon LP-E6 LC-E6 LC-E6E CBC-E6 2764B034AA EOS60D
2x DSTE 2600mAh LP-E6 LPE6 Battery For Canon 5D Mark III Show battery level
Camera E1 Hand Strap Grip For Canon EOS
8 Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000mAh 3rdGen 1800 times NiMH Rechargeable HR-3UTGB

Go Pro Hero 2 camera
+ alot of accesories...


----------



## azezal (Dec 13, 2012)

W Wha what??

Came to the wrong place,my bad :-X


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 13, 2012)

M.ST said:


> If someone spend a lot of money for a 5D Mark III with the EF 24-70 2.8 II lens for private use than it´s a very big investment compared to my investment for professional use.



True...it's all relative. I spend a lot on camera gear for personal use, but the sum total of all my camera gear is less than the cost of the microscope in my office...and that one is cheap compared the scopes in my labs (even the cameras attached to them cost $10-$20K each, and some scopes have up to 4 cameras mounted). A few thousand in camera gear at home...a few million in optical gear for professional use. All relative.


----------



## Phenix205 (Dec 13, 2012)

My wife calls me photographic equipment collector instead of photographer.
1999: my first SLR EOS Élan IIE with a kit lens while in grad school.
2002: EOS 1v, 28-70, 550EX, Gitzo tripod, B1 ball head after working as an engineer for two years.
2003: 50 1.4
2005: 20D, 16-35 (on 20D most of the time)
2007: 70-200 2.8 IS
2009: 100 2.8L IS Macro
2012: 5D3, 70-200 2.8 II, 660EX-RT, 40 pancake, sold 70-200 IS I and 550 EX
2013: maybe a 50 1.4 IS, 24-70 II or a second RT flash.

Then I should be set for a while.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 13, 2012)

M.ST said:


> In 2012 for professional use:
> 
> 2 x 1D X
> 1 x 1Ds Mark III replacement
> ...



Can your list get any better   

It's a private list use for me. I DO NOT consider my gear as an investment since both body and lens values are always go south. I'm enjoying the pro gear everyday though.....


----------



## stessel tank (Dec 31, 2012)

Boxing day spend aus $

1dx $6479.00
16-35 2.8 11 $1529.00
600ex-rt $489.00
ste3-rt $239.00
gp-e1 $235.00


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 31, 2012)

2x 5D3s
24-105L
Misc flash stuff. 

That's pretty much it for my uses.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ah boys and their locker rooms.

Any fule nose, it's not what you've got, it whats you do with it, and if your partner can get some satisfaction from it too, thats a bonus.

Whatever the biggest number is, I've spent $100 more.

Do I win?


----------



## madspihl (Dec 31, 2012)

I struck a deal with my wife (which is probably overplaying my part in the final agreement) about a year ago that all cameragear I were to buy from that point onwards was to come from the extra income I have doing a few photo- and web-related jobs for locals here in town.

Turns out I spent every cent on the stuff below - organized more or less chronologically starting around January 10, 2012, where I sold my Nikon D90 with a Tamron 18-270 lens (man, I hated that lens):

5D Mark II
16-35L II f/2.8
50 f/1.4
70-200L f/2.8 IS II
85 f/1.8
100L Macro f/2.8
24-105 L f/4
7D
40 f/2.8
Rokinon Fisheye
300L f/4 IS
Fuji X-Pro1
Fuji 35 f/1.4
Fuji 18 f/2
5D Mark III
85L f/1.2 II
Sigma 35 1.4 (in the mail right now)

- plus a couple of tripods, flashes, bags and cases, and all that peripheral stuff.

...actually. Writing out this list makes me think I might not need that kind of spending spree in 2013... (Think again).


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 31, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Ah boys and their locker rooms.
> 
> Any fule nose, it's not what you've got, it whats you do with it, and if your partner can get some satisfaction from it too, thats a bonus.
> 
> ...



Only if you've spent the extra $100 on a good liquor selection .


----------



## picturesbyme (Dec 31, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Ah boys and their locker rooms.
> 
> Any fule nose, it's not what you've got, it whats you do with it, and if your partner can get some satisfaction from it too, thats a bonus.
> 
> ...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Dec 31, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Whatever the biggest number is, I've spent $100 more.
> Only if you've spent the extra $100 on a good liquor selection .



Grey Goose all the way!

To be fair, I am Scottish, so if the question was 'who has spent the most on drink this year?', then I'd deffo be the winner.

I bought a T3i this year, given uk prices I'm probably still the winner!

It was these kind of conversations that put me off camera clubs, I know it's a gear forum, I was just raised that it was rude to talk about money, and a little bit cheap to be ostentatious.


----------



## RMC33 (Dec 31, 2012)

5DIII
600EX RTx3 (replaced my oooold 580 EX's) these make lighting an interior SO much easier.
8-15 Fisheye, been doing interior tours for real-estate and other clients. 
RRS Gimbal head (used with fisheye).
RRS BH 55 Ballhead.
Got a killer CL deal on a RRS tripod ($500) brand new.
100mm f/2.8 Macro IS and I have to say I love this lens.

Wanted to buy a 200 f/2 or 400 f/2.8 but I don't do enough sports or wildlife to justify it.


----------



## Jesse (Dec 31, 2012)

Uh oh, this year I upgraded to my 5D3 (from 2) and bought every lens I own (sold a couple).


----------



## woollybear (Dec 31, 2012)

> 2012, bought: 28-300L, 1D X, 600/4L IS II, both MkIII extenders, 600EX-RT, and $4.5K worth of RRS support gear. I'm not going to do the math.



Hey Nuero - maybe its time to update your "family" photo, eh?


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 31, 2012)

2012 was my personal record spending. A moderate list (in comparison to others, but not for me  for non-professional use (excluding the making of simple but very effective movies for teaching). 

Completing my full frame compatible lens range (for future use with 6D, 5d Mark iv or a FF EOS M):
400mm f/5.6 USM * (1250€)
100mm f/2.8 USM MACRO * (400€)
40mm f/2.8 STM (240€)
28-70 f/3.5-4.5 (100€ 2nd hand)
* before they are replaced by versions which cost two times the money

Video:
EOS 600D with 18-55mm lens (600€)

Bag:
Pro Runner 200 from LowePro (40€) - a very good small photo luggage which adapts two bodies with lenses + the shorty fourty easily and with good accessibility.


----------



## boateggs (Dec 31, 2012)

Im on the low side from what Ive seen:
T3i (refurb)
15-85mm (refurb)
55-250mm (craigslist)
∑30mm
∑50mm
430exII (refurb)
2 camera bags and a lens case
a few filters
a ball head
a transit level tripod adapter

The only thing Im still waiting on is 70-300L, ∑85mm, a 6d and maybe the 7d/60d replacement but that will be in 2013 or beyond. This is a hobby for me but I do get the some cash/perks every now and again. Quick math says $2300 + tax, a year ago I would have thought that was crazy (still surprised it is that much) but I have had a lot of fun with it


----------



## Vossie (Dec 31, 2012)

For me 2012 was also my record spending year since I turned FF this year and found 'the need' to upgrade my lens bag as part of the process.

5D3
16-35 
24-105
85L
70-200 IS II
a bunch of 32 and 64 Gb cards
a set of Lee filters

There are a few more items on my wish list for 2013:
second body (7D2?)
400 2.8 II IS with a pair of TC's / if I can justify the investment and secure enough funds
35 1.4 if a new version appears
second flash


----------



## JaxPhotographer (Dec 31, 2012)

Bit of a big spend year for me as well with a number of upgrades and additions to my equipment.

5D MKIII
BG-E11 and extra battery for it
16-35L f/2.8 II
24-105L f/4
70-200L f/2.8 IS II
100L f/2.8 IS Macro
MT-24EX Twin Lite Macro
Associated B&W and Hoya filters
Induro CT-314 Tripod
Arca Swiss Z1 DP Ball Head
Velbon Mag Slider Macro Rails
Gura Gear Battaflae 32L
Sekonic 758DR

Also added on the PP side:

Epson 7890
HP ZR30w monitor
Spyder Elite 4

Rather fortunate year for my photography equipment and I think I managed to keep my wife from putting me in the dog house with her own camera (SX50 HS which she is enjoying and maybe getting the photography bug) and a kitchen remodel (wish the camera had been enough).


----------



## DCM1024 (Dec 31, 2012)

2012 was my biggest year to date:

5D3 with 24-105L, 7D, EF-S 17-55, Sony RX 100, new gaming configured laptop. 

2013 is planned for lens upgrades.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 1, 2013)

M.ST said:


> I don´t talk about prices because cameras and lenses are only tools for my work.
> 
> If someone spend a lot of money for a 5D Mark III with the EF 24-70 2.8 II lens for private use than it´s a very big investment compared to my investment for professional use.



Actually, I bought exactly that (5D3 + 24-70 II) in 2012 ???
Plus hard+soft grad ND Lee filter, two adapters (77+82mm), a travel tripod, a new gear bag, and 4 Lexar 1000x cards.

But you (and neuro) make an excellent point about amateur vs professional use/budgets.
My excuse is that I'm a bachelor, and I can allow/afford to do this with my income.

A happy and prosperous New Year to all!


----------



## sanj (Jan 4, 2013)

I do not like this thread.
I do not want to talk about this.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 4, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> M.ST said:
> 
> 
> > If someone spend a lot of money for a 5D Mark III with the EF 24-70 2.8 II lens for private use than it´s a very big investment compared to my investment for professional use.
> ...



I also have a fortune of equipment in my lab. But, the differences between that and my camera gear are that the government pays for it guided by peer review, new knowledge is definitely coming from the expenditure, and some useful drugs that may save lives are a prospect. Photography is a hobby, which I pay for. It doesn't earn me a living and I am never going to be a great photographer.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jan 4, 2013)

(excluding tripod, bags, filters, CFs, Michael Freeman's books etc...)


Before 2010: Powershot A80 and Powershot S5 IS

2010: (used) 5D classic + 24-105mm F/4 IS L
2011: 70-200mm F/4 IS L and 100mm Macro F/2.8 IS L
2012: 17-40 F/4 L

A 430 EX II is coming shortly: the expected delivery date is 7 January.


I don't have thoughts for my 2013 wishlist (a second body, aps-c maybe? a fifth lens?).
But I could simply wait and make a (relatively) high investment in 2014 (6D, 5DIII, who knows?), together with a new computer to handle the new RAW files (my 2007 iMac performs well with 5D classic RAW files, but I wonder how it would deal the >20Megapixel 14bit RAW files). 

My 5D classic is still better than me at taking photos. ;D


----------



## noncho (Jan 4, 2013)

For me this year was cheaper than last 2.
Sold my 15-85 IS.
Bought used: Cheap 18-55 IS and Canon FD 50 1.4(~160$ both) and 200 2.8L for 615$.
Next year - wait Samyang 10 2.8 and maybe will buy some extender. I don't think that Canon will introduce so much better and good priced camera to rush me immediately change my 60D...


----------



## keithinmelbourne (Jan 4, 2013)

2012, I bought an Olympus OMD, 12mm f2, 25mm f1.4, 45mm f1.8, and a 17mm TSE and filter kit for my 1DsMIII, plus a new CF tripod. This year I will probably go for a 6D and 40mm.


----------



## tomscott (Jan 4, 2013)

Canon 7D Used £750 but sold it

NEW Sony Nex 5N Twin lens kit - £450

NEW Canon 5DMKIII 24-105mm F4 IS L - £2500

NEW Canon 100mm F2.8 IS L - £580

2 8gb Extreme CF cards - £100

2 8gb Extreme SD cards - £75

Manfrotto 055 XPROB - £135

Used Canon x2 Extender MKII - £200

Need to buy an ultra wide and a few primes in 2013... Probably another expensive year. WOuld like to Upgrade my 70-200 F2.8 to a MKII IS too.


----------



## littlepilotdude (Jan 5, 2013)

2012:

Canon 5D Mark II
Canon 24-105 f/4 L IS
Lee Grad ND filters

Grand total of $3300 CAD

2013:

Hopefully, 16-35L f/2.8 ii


----------



## Efka76 (Jan 9, 2013)

2012 purchases:

- Canon EOS 7D with EF-S 18-135 mm
- Canon EF 50 mm 1.4 USM
- Canon 70-200 mm 2.8L IS II USM
- Canon 100 mm 2.8L IS USM Macro
- Tamron 24-70 mm 2.8
- Canon Speedlite 580 EXII
- Hoya HD filters
- ThinkTank Retrospective 30 backpack

Due to the fact that photography is my hobby only I think that in 2013 I will refrain from other purcahses  However, in 1-2 years i want to upgrade my camera to FF (i think think that it will be Canon EOS 5D Mark III)


----------

